# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Ctfmon.exe

## Steel

Постоянно в автозагрузке прописывается Ctfmon.exe. Что это такое и с чем его едят? Где-то слышал, что ета прога относится к управлению раскладкой клавиатуры. Кис2009 ни как не реагирует. Сам файл находится в папке систем32. Можно ли ее удалять, например форсделетом?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DontP

Прога ctfmon.exe относится к управлению раскладкой клавиатуры.
Если не загружена, то не будет отображаться, например,  значок 
языковой панели в трее.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

ctfmon это языковая панель...

----------


## Steel

Спасибо, вопрос закрыт.

----------


## Mboro

Это альтернативный ввод данных (для тех кто не балуется распознаванием речи и текста не нужно). Если надо отключить - Панель управления - язык и региональные стандарты - языки - подробнее - дополнительно - выключить дополнительные текстовые службы. И усе.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Да... А если и пропадет языковая панель - то для людей которые копаются в процессах, ПунтоСвичер уже давно не секрет. У него своя панелька.

----------


## PavelA

> Да... А если и пропадет языковая панель - то для людей которые копаются в процессах, ПунтоСвичер уже давно не секрет. У него своя панелька.


Языковая панель иногда пропадает из-за действий малваре, а PS ставить не всегда удобно. Пользователи то разные бывают.
Мораль такова: лучше ctfmon не трогать.

----------


## Craig

> Языковая панель иногда пропадает из-за действий малваре, а PS ставить не всегда удобно. Пользователи то разные бывают.
> Мораль такова: лучше ctfmon не трогать.


Неужели malware так реально могут на данную вещь повлиять??? Это новость...У меня была предыдущая ОСь, так я всю голову тогда изломал, чтобы вывести ее на место ) Так и не смог. А Пунто и в самом деле не для каждого. На любителя. )

----------


## pig

Запросто. Года полтора назад была мода на трояны, подменявшие ctfmon.exe.

----------


## Rampant

Ещё обратите внимание, что бы эта служба была прописана в автозагрузке, только от одного пользователя, у меня перезапускался эксплорер, только из-за того, что ctfmon.exe был прописан в ключах автозапуска от: текущего пользователя, от всех пользователей, от пользователя по умолчанию, Starter поможет.

----------


## Nvidia

Я не нашла аналогового файла не в  Автозагрузке, не в C:\Program Files
Значит,всё нормально???

----------


## d1m0nb

> Прога ctfmon.exe относится к управлению раскладкой клавиатуры.
> Если не загружена, то не будет отображаться, например,  значок 
> языковой панели в трее.


Процесс Ctfmon прилично грузит систему, поэтому (IMHO) желательно заменить ctfmon.exe на internat.exe, например от Windows2000. Я сделал у себя на WinXPSP3 - никаких проблем ни при работе системы, ни при работе в Office отмечено не было. И все раскладки отображаются :Smiley: .Файлы и инструкция в прицепе.

----------


## pig

Лучше уж тогда Punto Switcher поставить.

----------


## NightShadow

У меня тут вопрос как раз по этой теме-а в реестре он должен быть в HkLM или HKCU? ибо в двух разных ХР он был в разных местах...

----------


## pig

Кто "он"?

----------


## Игорь

> У меня тут вопрос как раз по этой теме-а в реестре он должен быть в HkLM или HKCU? ибо в двух разных ХР он был в разных местах...


У меня запуск сtfmon.exe прописан в двух местах:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run			
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Cur  rentVersion\Run

d1m0nb
процессор - 0%
память - 3304 КБ 
это по твоему, прилично грузит систему?  :Smiley:

----------


## lopez

рецепт от d1m0nb не работает вместе с IE8: в адресной строке переключение раскладки не происходит. как исправить? в остальном устраивает. что-то, видимо, заглючило, т.к. сейчас опять работает.

----------


## lopez

В сборке InfraCD есть переделанный philka файл internat. Он светится разным цветом в зависимости от языка (английский - красный). Работает в windows XP SP3 (indicdll.dll не требуется).
internat.zip

----------


## d1m0nb

Дело в том, что IE8 глючил не только в ХР. но и в Вин 7. А что касается philka-иного файла - попробуем...

----------


## rodocop

Использую Arum Switcher - более удобного механизма исправления неверной раскладки ПО ТРЕБОВАНИЮ в природе не существует. Пунто использую в основном ради дневника, плюс в Семерке - ради красивого индикатора в виде флажка, ибо Арумовский именно в Семере глючит.

ctfmon.exe у себя низвожу и курощаю, другим средним пользователям обычно оставляю.

----------

